
Only in SF: Someone built a graveyard for defunct startups in Dolores Park - rmason
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/startup-graveyard-dolores-park-san-francisco-sf-12323910.php
======
mattbillenstein
I must say I found this very very clever -- I worked for one of said startups
and at the end, a tombstone is kinda how it feels.

------
DrScump
It's a bit ironic given that it's been illegal to bury _people_ in SF for over
100 years.

